# VSL Elite Strings vs SCS



## borisb2 (Apr 15, 2021)

So to all who got Elite and also have SCS in their template, what is your verdict? Can SCS leave the harddrives? Does is still sound better?

I’m not looking for a gazillion articulations but a (nearly) perfect chamber violin sound. 😋 From what I heard so far (incl Guys walkthrough) I’m not yet convinced on the (violin) sound of Elite..


----------



## Evans (Apr 15, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> From what I heard so far (incl Guys walkthrough) I’m not yet convinced on the (violin) sound of Elite..


Serious question: has anyone ever felt this about a library but later turned out super happy with it? Maybe a few LASS users who came to terms with it?


----------



## borisb2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Evans said:


> Serious question: has anyone ever felt this about a library but later turned out super happy with it? Maybe a few LASS users who came to terms with it?


Whats your point? One should get used to it (and learn how to use it) or listen to first impression?


----------



## Evans (Apr 15, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> Whats your point? One should get used to it (and learn how to use it) or listen to first impression?


Based on reading comments here (lurking for, gosh, six or so years), it's quite frequently the first impressions that stick when it comes to "sound."


----------



## CT (Apr 15, 2021)

I have tried playing along with demos and walkthroughs of Elite Strings with SCS. My own feeling is that there isn't much in the former that can't be approximated with the latter given some careful programming and Kontakt tweaking.

VSL always has very smooth, unobtrusive legato, so if that is your main concern, Elite Strings will do better as you can't tweak SCS legato patches too much (and some transitions could use some tweaking). I prefer the sound of SCS, but not by as wide a margin as is typical when I compare anything from VSL to nearly anything else. I think actually the two libraries would work nicely together more than it being a "everything else is obsolete" situation. Elite Strings is only missing comprehensively sampled con sordino techniques to really be as good a foundational library as SCS is.


----------



## borisb2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Mike T said:


> I prefer the sound of SCS, but not by as wide a margin as is typical when I compare anything from VSL to nearly anything else. I think actually the two libraries would work nicely together more than it being a "everything else is obsolete" situation.


that is actually a good point .. money (and HD-space) might be the problem.  I'm covered enough with bigger ensembles but always was looking for good chamber strings. Just compared SCS demos/walkthrough to Elite .. honestly, soundwise I would pick SCS any day - so much smoother. But you're right, they might work well together.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 16, 2021)

I think Elite blows SCS out of the water, but they're quite different libraries. If you're really in love with the SCS sound, I don't think Elite is a replacement.


----------



## biomuse (Apr 16, 2021)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I think Elite blows SCS out of the water, but they're quite different libraries. If you're really in love with the SCS sound, I don't think Elite is a replacement.


Could you unpack a bit why you think this?

I don’t own either but am considering both and, from the sound of all the demos, SCS is the really obvious front runner for me. 2x$, but damn it sounds superb.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 16, 2021)

I own both Elite and SCS, I’d say Elite really set the standard of what chamber sized string should be like. With VSL’s Synchron Player, you can really create any presets that tailored to your workflow.

Sound wise I’m much preferred Elite over SCS, the multi mics of Elite open the endless possibilities to sculpture the sound, from lush to intimate. 

And of course there’s no doubt regarding the superd playability of VSL libraries.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 16, 2021)

biomuse said:


> Could you unpack a bit why you think this?
> 
> I don’t own either but am considering both and, from the sound of all the demos, SCS is the really obvious front runner for me. 2x$, but damn it sounds superb.


Elite is technically the far more matured and well-engineered library. The recordings, the editing and scripting, the consistency, the way the patches and variations are thought out and complement each other - it's just a lot better to work with.

I've always had a problematic relationship with SCS. The sound is interesting, but there's just so many issues with the library. Half of the notes you play are heavily out of tune, the sample starts are not very uniform so you never quite know how the phrase is gonna turn out, and generally I think that sculpting musical phrases are quite difficult to sequence. It just doesn't seem to be the type of library to go between different articulations within a musical phrase, or do particularly agile stuff etc. I just find it unwieldy. There's none of that with Elite, it's basically the complete opposite of that.

Soundwise they're just very different. SCS doesn't really sound "chamber" to me. I would describe it as "indy" or something like that. It has its charm, but it's just a very different thing. It has a bit of a tendency to sound screechy and thin, and combined with the suspect tuning and wonky performances, it sounds more like something you'd hear in some independent movie etc.

The section sizes are obviously different - SCS is actually just 4-3-3-3-3, which by itself is cool, but then again, it's recorded in such an ambient space and for me that's a bit too much and also kind of contradictory. I would have preferred it if it didn't sound so extremely wide and reverby. But on the other hand, a lot of people can't get enough of exactly that. Obviously there's a somewhat unbalanced tilt towards the low end as well. Elite is more conventionally balanced with 6-5-4-4-3, and of course sounds thicker. Both aesthetics have their charm of course, so in this regard, I would say it mostly comes down to personal preference.

Overall, especially at that price, I would expect a much tighter quality control and just an overall higher reliability than SCS actually offers. Elite is more fairly priced, while being the considerably deeper, smarter library that just makes work easy.


----------



## Evans (Apr 16, 2021)

I own neither, but it is funny to consistently read negative opinions of SCS (among some positive, sure) about the tone or tuning or scripting, yet Guy Michelmore has considered it a primary "go to" for strings for several years.

Lots of opinions out there!


----------



## CT (Apr 16, 2021)

Evans said:


> I own neither, but it is funny to consistently read negative opinions of SCS (among some positive, sure) about the tone or tuning or scripting, yet Guy Michelmore has considered it a primary "go to" for strings for several years.
> 
> Lots of opinions out there!


There's often a disconnect between hobbyist/VI-C denizen opinions, and the opinions of people who use stuff in daily professional situations.


----------



## unstruck (Apr 16, 2021)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Elite is technically the far more matured and well-engineered library. The recordings, the editing and scripting, the consistency, the way the patches and variations are thought out and complement each other - it's just a lot better to work with.
> 
> I've always had a problematic relationship with SCS. The sound is interesting, but there's just so many issues with the library. Half of the notes you play are heavily out of tune, the sample starts are not very uniform so you never quite know how the phrase is gonna turn out, and generally I think that sculpting musical phrases are quite difficult to sequence. It just doesn't seem to be the type of library to go between different articulations within a musical phrase, or do particularly agile stuff etc. I just find it unwieldy. There's none of that with Elite, it's basically the complete opposite of that.
> 
> ...


Reading this post I felt palpable relief. I’ve had SCS since the first Sable module became available and I’ve tried to make it sound good every conceivable way and never succeeded. 
SCS is thin with a big buildup of unpleasant harshness at 2.5-3k. It also has very serious tuning issues and the programming is inconsistent at best. The close mics sounds very bad which means you have to rely on the tree mics. In short, it’s a wonky piece of crap that is marketed as a professional tool. I’ll never understand those who can look past all the glaring problems it has...
I haven’t used elite strings so I can’t comment there...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 16, 2021)

Mike T said:


> There's often a disconnect between hobbyist/VI-C denizen opinions, and the opinions of people who use stuff in daily professional situations.


Bwahaha!


----------



## Jish (Apr 16, 2021)

unstruck said:


> The close mics sounds very bad which means you have to rely on the tree mics. In short, it’s a wonky piece of crap that is marketed as a professional tool. I’ll never understand those who can look past all the glaring problems it has...
> I haven’t used elite strings so I can’t comment there...


There is a general tone/sound I have only ever been able to get with SCS- so yeah, there is a somewhat significant reason right there to still use them- however, that is mostly a _taste _thing. For instance, part of me for over two years has wanted to purchase 8dio's Anthology, however there is always this somewhat metallic/harsh sounding thing that takes me out of it. Adagio original, not as much, but it is still there. 

It's true though, to this day SCS has it's share of drawbacks/problems, especially considering the price point. But the 'good' aspects of it tend to keep me coming back, and something tells me these 'Elite' strings will ultimately be devoid of some of the old SCS charm- like most string libraries, still.


----------



## CT (Apr 16, 2021)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Bwahaha!


What's funny, Jimmy?


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 16, 2021)

AH, this one.
VSL and SCS are meant for entirely different things.
VSL is a library meant for writing mockups with ease, that is, a dry sound that can show what the composer wants to whoever necessary, while maintaining clean, pristine sound quality.
Sometimes can be used for sterile, or classical lines in final product.

SCS is a library meant to BE the sound itself, that is a convincing group of stylized string players meant for modern composers.
The sound itself is finished, and its performance legato will often fool trained ears, allowing you to use it in final products.


Essentially,

If you are:
Texturing, doing mockups on a time crunch, writing classical music or in need of neutral, unstylized string sound, *VSL ELITE*

If you are:
Trying to emulate the (human) sounds of Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, I Will Survive's String Solo, It Was A Very Good Year by Frank Sinatra, or the string line of the Iconic P5 track, "Last Surprise," 
*Spitfire Chamber Strings*


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Apr 16, 2021)

@Thorgod10 🤔 ....cause maestros of orchestras are always looking for that inhuman, sterile, neutral sound for classical music? 😏


----------



## TintoL (Apr 16, 2021)

SCS has consistency issues. And VSL has the ROOM SOUND issue. I rather deal with the consistency issue. 

I am not sure if it's because VSL adds extra processing to these synchron samples after a piece is finished, but, the room still sounds like the old vsl dry room. The room and the instruments have this nasal kind of sterile character that personally I just don't like.


----------



## CT (Apr 16, 2021)

Which is why it would really be nice to hear some exposed demos, even just a few seconds worth, of the unmixed, isolated mic positions, without any stylized preset nonsense or focus on the composition instead of the sonic possibilities of the tool being sold.

There are a few such demos available in the online manuals for the Synchron pianos, I think, so it shouldn't be too much trouble to get them up for Elite Strings. Send me a copy folks, I'll make them for you, free of charge.


----------



## Ben (Apr 16, 2021)

Thorgod10 said:


> AH, this one.
> VSL and SCS are meant for entirely different things.
> VSL is a library meant for writing mockups with ease, that is, a dry sound that can show what the composer wants to whoever necessary, while maintaining clean, pristine sound quality.
> Sometimes can be used for sterile, or classical lines in final product.
> ...


The Synchron Libraries are not dry recording...


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 16, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> @Thorgod10 🤔 ....cause maestros of orchestras are always looking for that inhuman, sterile, neutral sound for classical music? 😏


Ok I get the dig you're getting at, but that is simply not what I said. 
Let's keep it neutral here sir, this is a discussion, not a roasting session. 

And yes, as a violin player myself that plays professionally, when I am playing for classical music 
I purposely make my sound more sterile, tame, and contained to fit the style of music.

When I am playing parts for pop arrangements or more modern music, I make my performance stand out a bit more even if I'm with other players.

Additionally, SCS has modulation of sound quality baked into its samples, while Elite does not.
One will need more CC1 and CC11 manipulation with Elite vs CSS because of this very facet.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Apr 16, 2021)

@Mike T ....coming back from vacation this weekend. Whatcha lookin for specifically? All mic positions at unity gain playing a couple cadences?


----------



## Ben (Apr 16, 2021)

TintoL said:


> I am not sure if it's because VSL adds extra processing to these synchron samples after a piece is finished


There is no heavy processing, on contrary: the sound is kept as natural as possible, and things like EQing are done in the per-channel EQs, so you can adapt or change them to your liking.
It helps to add saturation, compression and additional algorithmic reverb if you are used to very wet and processed sounds/libraries.
But we don't like to process the sound heavily, as it takes away a lot of flexibility.


----------



## CT (Apr 16, 2021)

That'd be great Stephen, just some long notes showing off the dynamics, and some shorts to hear how the room responds, with the individual mics only; no reverb, no nothin'.


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 16, 2021)

Ben said:


> The Synchron Libraries are not dry recording...


Speaking on the behalf of most VSL products approach 
I am aware that in Elite, (being a Synchron product) one can choose mixes that heavily include room sound and some reverb


----------



## Ben (Apr 16, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Which is why it would really be nice to hear some exposed demos, even just a few seconds worth, of the unmixed, isolated mic positions, without any stylized preset nonsense or focus on the composition instead of the sonic possibilities of the tool being sold.


You are free to get a license and return it within 14 days, if you don't like the product  

If you seriously like to submit a demo, feel free to PM me and send me some of your work for evaluation, and I'll happily forward it to my colleagues responsible for the demos.


----------



## CT (Apr 16, 2021)

Ben said:


> You are free to get a license and return it within 14 days, if you don't like the product


Yes Ben, and that's a laudable quality about VSL, but it requires a Vienna Key which I do not have and am somewhat hesitant to buy just to be able to try a library, and it also requires a large download.

I think the very fine return policy does not eliminate the usefulness of simple, clear demonstrations of the fundamental sounds of the library! Both surely serve to garner confidence and good will from interested musicians.


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 16, 2021)

Contributing more to thread, here is a good ole' bear naked, Tutti Section from some Peter Boyer. (Not the full orchestration) 
Played by SCS 

Three Olympians: Aphrodite​Note the Dyanamic/Vibrato Swells despite CCs not being touched.​​


----------



## borisb2 (Apr 16, 2021)

Thorgod10 said:


> Contributing more to thread, here is a bear naked, Tutti Section from Played By SCS.
> 
> Three Olympians: Aphrodite​Note the Dyanamic/Vibrato Swells despite CCs not being touched.​​


sound is nice .. just a bit high on the dynamics .. could you do another version with lower CC1 settings?


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 16, 2021)

unstruck said:


> it’s a wonky piece of crap that is marketed as a professional tool.


Well, this is just absolute nonsense right here. SCS has been a mainstay of my template since the Sable era and has served me better in the heat of battle more times than not. It has it's quirks and is not perfect (as are many similar libraries) but "wonky piece of crap"?? Why don't you just reign it in a bit? 

Yes, you should rely on the Tree mics instead of the close. That's the beauty of this library, the ROOM sound. If you want to rely on the close mics then you need a different library.


----------



## CT (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeah... close mics are for adding subtle presence and detail to other microphones, not for using as a workaround because you've bought a library recorded in a very live room but want the sound of a broom closet. Again, there's that VI-C vs. real world thing....


----------



## unstruck (Apr 16, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Well, this is just absolute nonsense right here. SCS has been a mainstay of my template since the Sable era and has served me better in the heat of battle more times than not. It has it's quirks and is not perfect (as are many similar libraries) but "wonky piece of crap"?? Why don't you just reign it in a bit?
> 
> Yes, you should rely on the Tree mics instead of the close. That's the beauty of this library, the ROOM sound. If you want to rely on the close mics then you need a different library.


Totally fair point - I was a bit hyperbolic. My apologies!


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 16, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> sound is nice .. just a bit high on the dynamics .. could you do another version with lower CC1 settings?


I like to keep dynamics high to get a ugly, but honest demo of the libraries frequencies, but will be glad to reupload with lower cc1 when I get home  
Ill also upload midi so we can compare with something less musical,more raw.


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 17, 2021)

@borisb2
Here, a lower CC version.
Just a reminder to everyone else that when comparing VSTs, barebones excerpts is the way to go.
Putting this version through a Molto-Vib VSL Elite will do superb at outlining the stylistic/timbral differences between the two.
MIDI attached.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Apr 17, 2021)

Thorgod10 said:


> Putting this version through a Molto-Vib VSL Elite will do superb at outlining the stylistic/timbral differences between the two.


It definitely will not.


----------



## Ben (Apr 17, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> It definitely will not.


Exactly...


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 17, 2021)

Let's be constructive then, because that doesn't do anything.
You don't even have to use the exact midi file, heck, it can be a different excerpt altogether.
Why wouldn't playing an excerpt on two different libraries, dry or not, do a decent job at comparing them?? (Willing to be helpfully educated rather than "Definitely not," and "Yea, that's right!")
When I compare libraries, along with many on this forum, we like to use similar, or same excerpts between them to see how a line is handled...unless there's a misunderstanding.


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 17, 2021)

For example, we can hear that by playing this excerpt in SCS, that:
-Sustains dynamically develop without CC1 automation
-There is room info in samples, but sound is bright and "Close" sounding.
-Molto-Vib Layer is intense and high frequency, great for pop, Eastern Style String parts, "studio" sound.


From what I hear from VSL Elite so far (rather than easily getting this from playing the same excerpt)
I gather that:
-Sustains do not dynamically develop much without automation, more control, but less baked in musicality.
-Room info super apparent, lush sound, but can still sound close and somewhat dry, so more flexibility.
-Molto-Vib layer is lower frequency but still rather intense, great for scoring emotional moments.


----------



## Ben (Apr 17, 2021)

Thorgod10 said:


> Let's be constructive then, because that doesn't do anything.
> You don't even have to use the exact midi file.
> Why wouldn't playing an excerpt on two different libraries, dry or not, do a decent job at comparing them??
> When I compare libraries, along with many on this forum, we like to use similar, or same excerpts between them to see how a line is handled...unless there's a misunderstanding.



IMO

Because
1. This excerpt does not a good job of representing the main focus of both libraries, in practice most people will never write music like this. 
2. You can't compare two articulations that are not designed the same way and for different purposes directly with each other without any adjustments. You need a deeper understanding of both libraries to be able to make a fair comparison
3. Imo the your demo does not make a good job of representing SCS. I never used SCS myself, but from the demos I heard on the product page I'm sure they are not designed to sound like this. 



Thorgod10 said:


> Sustains dynamically develop without CC1 automation


That might be a design decision of the developers for the sustains. That's not what we design our sustains to do. If you want something like this you have to use the velocity crossfades, or use the Expressivo articulation, or use one of the dynamics articulations. 

If you really want to compare two libraries made for a similar purpose you have to use them in a musical context that is not too far off of the focus of each of the libraries, and program them differently (you simply can't use the same midi and call it job done). 
There are quite a few examples here on VI-C doing that, still difference in programming style and skill level are still present, so you have to take such comparisons with a grain of salt.


----------



## CT (Apr 17, 2021)

Enough of this. Here's a far more important question. Should I get LASS and spend the next few years trying to alchemize it into what I want?


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 17, 2021)

Ben said:


> IMO
> 
> Because
> 1. This excerpt does not a good job of representing the main focus of both libraries, in practice most
> ect...


Much better, thank you. 
I will admit to having a different idea on demoing. 
With the excerpt from Peter Boyer (Amazing piece btw) I'm not showing what the library is meant to do, but rather, exposing its sounds and simulating how it handles repertoire, even if it's unlikely to play it.
Musically off of course, but with enough musicality one can even make the most ancient and dated of VSTs sound fantastic, so I will disagree there. 

It's much like...that time Cinematic Studio Strings was put through Beethoven 5th. 
Hilarious to do so and definitely not meant to do that, but it was great to show the sonic qualities and versatility.
Also don't get me wrong, I absolutely adore both of these libraries, it was just my mindset that the differences would be super apparent in sonic quality and style. Will be hanging in this thread and will hammer out anything anyone needs are far as demos go


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 17, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Enough of this. Here's a far more important question. Should I get LASS and spend the next few years trying to alchemize it into what I want?


Joking aside, get MSS and use Close Mics.
Will cut a few years off that process


----------



## CT (Apr 17, 2021)

Because they'll go in the trash next week instead of in 2026?


----------



## maestro2be (Apr 18, 2021)

How's the strongest vibrato layer of SCS against Elite Strings? I am still waiting to hope to hear an example of a soaring line of Elite Strings with max vibrato to hear how it sounds.


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 19, 2021)

maestro2be said:


> How's the strongest vibrato layer of SCS against Elite Strings? I am still waiting to hope to hear an example of a soaring line of Elite Strings with max vibrato to hear how it sounds.


Went ahead and quickly hammered out the lick from the below video in SCS so you can hear how the molto vib layer punches through.


And here's the SCS version quickly hammered out by myself, no CCs touched.
It's a nice comparison we have here, because in my ears, I can really confirm that Elites Molto Vib is much more reserved, low frequency, but has a "neutral" sound. You sacrifice style, but get less harshness and more clarity, so either way you get some nice vibrato out of these 


A note for sound however, with more midi editing one can easily get the sound of SCS to be more aggressive than in this...just a heads up.


----------



## maestro2be (Apr 20, 2021)

I think they both sound good during that phrase. I feel like SCS has a darker more lush sound. Thanks for doing that.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Apr 20, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I own both Elite and SCS, I’d say Elite really set the standard of what chamber sized string should be like. With VSL’s Synchron Player, you can really create any presets that tailored to your workflow.
> 
> Sound wise I’m much preferred Elite over SCS, the multi mics of Elite open the endless possibilities to sculpture the sound, from lush to intimate.
> 
> And of course there’s no doubt regarding the superd playability of VSL libraries.


Have to agree. I'm hearing a sound in Elite that I have not heard out of any sample library to date. And, VSL has elevated scripting to an art form.


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 20, 2021)

Elite is def more high quality in sound, but it makes sense considering it's what I consider one of the first 
"new gen" libraries, where we're basically starting to approaching absurd detail in the samples.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Apr 20, 2021)

Thorgod10 said:


> Elite is def more high quality in sound, but it makes sense considering it's what I consider one of the first
> "new gen" libraries, where we're basically starting to approaching absurd detail in the samples.


It seems to me there are lots of "new" libraries coming out all the time, but not all developers are figuring out new things to do, or are they raising the bar. We're kind of at a point where the technology is somewhat mature. We've had good libraries/tools to work with for some time now. I'm at a point now where I've got so many libraries, I look for reasons to talk myself out of buying new ones. Everyone's mileage may vary, but the sound of Elite really impressed me. I really like the warmth, presence and the depth of resonance. I can really hear those wooden instrument bodies vibrating. For VSL, I also think it's an interesting contrast to their Dimension Strings, which I've always liked, but thought they were on the bright side of the scale (which is certainly useful in the right context).


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 20, 2021)

imho. VSL Synchron Elite Strings is the best sounding VSL Strings Library at this time, and It sounds much better than VSL Chamber Stings, and Spitfire Chamber Strings.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak (Apr 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> imho. VSL Synchron Elite Strings is the best sounding VSL Strings Library at this time, and It sounds much better than VSL Chamber Stings, and Spitfire Chamber Strings.


Hi, any chance you could show us a short example comparison between VSL Chamber strings and Elite? Or at least talk a bit more about your impressions about it? I do have the VSL Chamber strings, trying to decide about Elite...


----------



## marco berco (Apr 21, 2021)

Lee Blaske said:


> It seems to me there are lots of "new" libraries coming out all the time, but not all developers are figuring out new things to do, or are they raising the bar. We're kind of at a point where the technology is somewhat mature. We've had good libraries/tools to work with for some time now. I'm at a point now where I've got so many libraries, I look for reasons to talk myself out of buying new ones. Everyone's mileage may vary, but the sound of Elite really impressed me. I really like the warmth, presence and the depth of resonance. I can really hear those wooden instrument bodies vibrating. For VSL, I also think it's an interesting contrast to their Dimension Strings, which I've always liked, but thought they were on the bright side of the scale (which is certainly useful in the right context).


I use a lot Synchronized DS Strings to beef up other VSL Synchron Strings or Note performer 3 Audio exported and that the best Strings Library I ever found for this task, whatsoever working with the Synchron Player with whole released Synchron Strings, I and Pro makes me happy, surely will I add the elite strings to the VSL palette.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 21, 2021)

What about some music @ all the library owners? I'm still missing a real walkthrough, especially for the legatos.


----------



## Soundbed (Apr 21, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> What about some music @ all the library owners? I'm still missing a real walkthrough, especially for the legatos.


I think Elite has that “responsive” legato you don’t prefer, where the transitions happen almost instantly. I’m not doing another MSS with Elite!


----------



## Soundbed (Apr 21, 2021)

Lee Blaske said:


> It seems to me there are lots of "new" libraries coming out all the time, but not all developers are figuring out new things to do, or are they raising the bar. We're kind of at a point where the technology is somewhat mature. We've had good libraries/tools to work with for some time now. I'm at a point now where I've got so many libraries, I look for reasons to talk myself out of buying new ones. Everyone's mileage may vary, but the sound of Elite really impressed me. I really like the warmth, presence and the depth of resonance. I can really hear those wooden instrument bodies vibrating. For VSL, I also think it's an interesting contrast to their Dimension Strings, which I've always liked, but thought they were on the bright side of the scale (which is certainly useful in the right context).


I think it’s got great sound. I also hear the criticisms of the legato for “romantic” passages, where it becomes a little challenge to connect all of the intervals into a phrase the way a musician would, but I still am glad I have Elite.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Apr 21, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I think Elite has that “responsive” legato you don’t prefer, where the transitions happen almost instantly. I’m not doing another MSS with Elite!


I have no problem with this, I'm an absolute VSL fanboy and have nearly everything from their catalogue. Prefer VI libraries though. Think it's still the best legato.


----------



## Craig Allen (Apr 26, 2021)

Lee Blaske said:


> Have to agree. I'm hearing a sound in Elite that I have not heard out of any sample library to date. And, VSL has elevated scripting to an art form.


Can you elaborate on the "scripting" feature. I'm a newb and potential buyer.


----------



## borisb2 (May 2, 2021)

Just bought SCS .. finally! .. It took me 5 min playing around with it to realize this is the best purchase I've made in a very very long time .. sound and performance is soo good


----------



## borisb2 (May 4, 2021)

sorry to bring that thread back up... just a question 

After a few days into SCS I felt so happy (that doesnt happen too often after a library purchase - but this library is pure gold! ), so I decided to upgrade to SCS Professional for these extra $180.- ..

The question: since I installed already SCS, do I need to install the full 235 GB from the Pro download over the existing SCS installation or do I need to delete SCS first because these 235GB is all mics and mixes included (and I would have double up if I leave SCS on the SSD) ? .. is there a way to only download and install the missing mics and mixes?

EDIT: ok.. sorted .. a view in the Spitfire download manager helped


----------



## molemac (May 4, 2021)

Glad you are liking it. I am surprised but I guess as you are going generally for a bigger sound , the air reverb doesn’t bother you. I am always trying to remove it which is impossible. Just the close without the tree sound horrible and the violins do sound a little harsh. Nice to have so many alerts though especially if you use a TouchOSC template or similar ( do you have one ? I can send you one if not)
Are you using it to layer then and if so what with ?
I don’t know about the install , generally you can now with Spitfire just install updates on top of the old folder. Btw can you send me a screenshot once you have professional installed , I want to see if the gui changes. I updated mine and it doesn’t say pro or anything and just looks exactly the same as Chamber strings. So hard to tell if it has updated. What does the spitfire downloader say ? Try updating the options it gives you only without resetting the whole library. If that screws things up you can always reset the whole library in the downloaded and redownload.

re scs vs elite I agree with this from Hellfire

The section sizes are obviously different - SCS is actually just 4-3-3-3-3, which by itself is cool, but then again, it's recorded in such an ambient space and for me that's a bit too much and also kind of contradictory. I would have preferred it if it didn't sound so extremely wide and reverby. But on the other hand, a lot of people can't get enough of exactly that. Obviously there's a somewhat unbalanced tilt towards the low end as well. Elite is more convenionally balanced with 6-5-4-4-3, and of course sounds thicker. Both aesthetics have their charm of course, so in this regard, I would say it mostly comes down to personal preference.

ALso comes down to which library you bought last. in your case you are in love with scs in mine it’s Elite. In a month’s time it will probably be the other way round😂


----------



## borisb2 (May 4, 2021)

molemac said:


> re scs vs elite I agree with this from Hellfire


yes I am in love with the sound from SCS - absolutely. I am shocked that I didnt buy it earlier - could have saved some money from other libraries .. no, the bigger AIR reverb doesnt bother me so far. It is impressive how big SCS actually sounds, being only 16 players. Especially the longs sound warm and full, but detailed. The shorts are thinner and are indeed calling out for layering

So far I havent layered it with others but will probably try layering it with LSCS and BS

I do hear how nice Elite sounds with fast and intimate staccato pieces, but for more singing, connected legato lines I prefer the sound of SCS



molemac said:


> ALso comes down to which library you bought last. in your case you are in love with scs in mine it’s Elite. In a month’s time it will probably be the other way round


scary statement but could be very true


----------



## molemac (May 4, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> yes I am in love with the sound from SCS - absolutely. I am shocked that I didnt buy it earlier - could have saved some money from other libraries .. no, the bigger AIR reverb doesnt bother me so far. It is impressive how big SCS actually sounds, being only 16 players. Especially the longs sound warm and full, but detailed. The shorts are thinner and are indeed calling out for layering
> 
> So far I havent layered it with others but will probably try layering it with LSCS and BS
> 
> ...


Look forward to hearing it


----------



## prodigalson (May 4, 2021)

molemac said:


> I updated mine and it doesn’t say pro or anything and just looks exactly the same as Chamber strings. So hard to tell if it has updated.


Click on the little arrow immediately in the bottom right below the library artwork in the library pane. It will tell you what version is installed


----------



## Dave Connor (May 4, 2021)

TintoL said:


> ...VSL has the ROOM SOUND issue... I am not sure if it's because VSL adds extra processing to these synchron samples after a piece is finished, but, the room still sounds like the old vsl dry room.


Is VSL actually older, dry samples from the Silent Stage - processed after the fact? Or a new library recorded in a room?

Anyone know for sure?

Edit: Ok, they are the Synchron Elite Strings. A new set of samples with mic positions etc.


----------



## TintoL (May 4, 2021)

Dave Connor said:


> Is VSL actually older, dry samples from the Silent Stage - processed after the fact? Or a new library recorded in a room?
> 
> Anyone know for sure?


The synchron-ized versions are the dry samples ported to the synchron player and added impulse responses from the synchron studio.

The synchron versions are actually wet samples from recordings on the synchron studio.

I think I am right with all this information.

But, as Someone from VSL reported here, they add nothing to the samples from the synchron version.


----------



## borisb2 (May 4, 2021)

TintoL said:


> But, as Someone from VSL reported here, they add nothing to the samples from the synchron version.


well, this thread is about strings, but in case of the VSL woodwinds they did tweak the samples quite a bit for the synchronized versions, smoothing out transitions etc. - not to everybodies liking as it seemed


----------



## TintoL (May 5, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> well, this thread is about strings, but in case of the VSL woodwinds they did tweak the samples quite a bit for the synchronized versions, smoothing out transitions etc. - not to everybodies liking as it seemed


Nevertheless, there is a synchron-ized version of all VI series string packages.


----------



## Gil (May 5, 2021)

TintoL said:


> Nevertheless, there is a synchron-ized version of all VI series string packages.


Hello,
For info there is no Synchronized version of the Orchestral Strings.


----------



## Casiquire (May 5, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> For info there is no Synchronized version of the Orchestral Strings.


Right. I think maybe they didn't want it to compete with Synchron Strings.


----------



## JonS (May 5, 2021)

I have both of them. I don't see one as better than the other, they are both excellent and each have their own unique tone.


----------



## RMH (May 5, 2021)

JonS said:


> I have both of them. I don't see one as better than the other, they are both excellent and each have their own unique tone.


Yes, I agree! I have both, too!


----------



## raagamuffin (May 5, 2021)

I am really grateful for this discussion thus far. I am at a stage where I am still exploring sample libraries and building my own voice, and as a first major purchase in this intimate strings category, I am looking to buy something that will serve as a bed rock of my strings collections. I intend this library to be the primary sound (not mock-ups etc.) and I have limited budget i.e., I can't buy both - SCS as well as the VSL Elite Strings. My question is: if I am looking for something that will sound great right out of the box and will also serve as the bed-rock of my strings library long-term (and I can only afford one), should I go with the tested SCS or the new, hot VSL Elite Strings? For the month of May (2021), these are both available for about 400$, so please help me make a decision before this deadline.


----------



## raagamuffin (May 5, 2021)

raagamuffin said:


> I am really grateful for this discussion thus far. I am at a stage where I am still exploring sample libraries and building my own voice, and as a first major purchase in this intimate strings category, I am looking to buy something that will serve as a bed rock of my strings collections. I intend this library to be the primary sound (not mock-ups etc.) and I have limited budget i.e., I can't buy both - SCS as well as the VSL Elite Strings. My question is: if I am looking for something that will sound great right out of the box and will also serve as the bed-rock of my strings library long-term (and I can only afford one), should I go with the tested SCS or the new, hot VSL Elite Strings? For the month of May (2021), these are both available for about 400$, so please help me make a decision before this deadline.


@Ben : I know it's unfair to ask for an unbiased opinion - but what are your thoughts on what it was intended for? Will it also serve composers like me who are looking to spend less time tweaking the sound and more time composing (at this stage, I am looking for near-instant playability - this will change over time, may be).


----------



## StillLife (May 5, 2021)

This is what I would do: demo Elite Strings (there is a 14 day refund). Play with it intensively. See if you like its playability and its sound. See if you like the Synchron Player workflow. If all boxes tick: buy Elite Strings, because SCS in Kontakt is a very different experience (both in sound and playability). Nothing beats your own experience in making a decision. For instance, owning both, I will tell you to buy Elite, as I gelled with that library from day one, while I still struggle with incorporating SCS in my workflow. But others will report falling in love with SCS from the get go.

Another thing to consider: Elite Strings will probably be not on sale again for a year or so, whereas SCS will most likely be 40% off at the Spring sale, summer sale and christmas sale...


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (May 6, 2021)

raagamuffin said:


> @Ben : I know it's unfair to ask for an unbiased opinion - but what are your thoughts on what it was intended for? Will it also serve composers like me who are looking to spend less time tweaking the sound and more time composing (at this stage, I am looking for near-instant playability - this will change over time, may be).


For my ears and taste I get faster good results with SCS I have to say. But you have to like the tone, the hall. Some don't like the small ensemble in a big hall. I do and can work pretty fast with SCS without worrying about every note not doing what I want and having to massage it which is more the case with Elite. Anyway we have to get along with the flaws of every library and learn how to work around.


----------



## StillLife (May 6, 2021)

Also consider your Daw. If you use Studio One, then Elite will have all Sound Variations (articulation switches) in place. A dream to work with.


----------



## raagamuffin (May 6, 2021)

StillLife said:


> Also consider your Daw. If you use Studio One, then Elite will have all Sound Variations (articulation switches) in place. A dream to work with.


Thank you! I use Logic Pro X primarily. I also need to ask - I don't see Flautandos and some other decorative techniques as well as the Ostinatum engine equivalent in the Elite - is this right? The SCS Flautandos sound absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## raagamuffin (May 6, 2021)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> For my ears and taste I get faster good results with SCS I have to say. But you have to like the tone, the hall. Some don't like the small ensemble in a big hall. I do and can work pretty fast with SCS without worrying about every note not doing what I want and having to massage it which is more the case with Elite. Anyway we have to get along with the flaws of every library and learn how to work around.


This is exactly what I feared. Will SCS get outdated given these releases? What I mean is - is it a good long-term purchase? I want something that forms the bedrock - I simply can't justify the purchase of another strings library if this one doesn't work


----------



## StillLife (May 6, 2021)

raagamuffin said:


> Thank you! I use Logic Pro X primarily. I also need to ask - I don't see Flautandos and some other decorative techniques as well as the Ostinatum engine equivalent in the Elite - is this right? The SCS Flautandos sound absolutely gorg


Yes, that is right, no flautandos in Elite.


----------



## StillLife (May 6, 2021)

raagamuffin said:


> I simply can't justify the purchase of another strings library if this one doesn't work


That is why you should demo Elite before considering SCS.


----------



## raagamuffin (May 6, 2021)

StillLife said:


> Yes, that is right, no flautandos in Elite.





StillLife said:


> That is why you should demo Elite before considering SCS.


I agree! I think this is the best way forward. But the more I hear, I feel like the SCS just gives me more for the buck and the learning curve. The only thing that will still convince me to purchase is the sound itself. Let me test it. If only I could try both and pick one


----------



## CT (May 6, 2021)

raagamuffin said:


> I agree! I think this is the best way forward. But the more I hear, I feel like the SCS just gives me more for the buck and the learning curve. The only thing that will still convince me to purchase is the sound itself. Let me test it. If only I could try both and pick one


Hi, if there's anything specific you want to hear from SCS you can send me a message or whatever and I'll put it together. Know it's daunting to buy something you can't try.


----------



## raagamuffin (May 6, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Hi, if there's anything specific you want to hear from SCS you can send me a message or whatever and I'll put it together. Know it's daunting to buy something you can't try.


Thank you so much, that's incredibly kind of you. What I'd like to understand is: 1) SCS is known for their flautandos - especially in their ensemble patches - how much will I miss this feature if I choose the Elite 2) There are some decorative techniques such as runs, additionall frills, and the ostinatum feature. Again, how much will I miss this if I choose the Elite since my style of music is theatrical (see for example, Silent Rave (released) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP_hnpMq7W8). 3) Many have raised the issue of a chamber-size orchestra in a large-sized hall (Air studios), I am unsure how this will feel and whether I will like it or not (this seems a quite divisive topic here). Anything that you can put together to showcase this or advise with this in mind, I'll be deeply grateful!


----------



## borisb2 (May 6, 2021)

No other string-library produced such a wow-factor to me than SCS after installing and playing with it for a few minutes. The sound, the playabilty, the legatos, flautandos, the consistency to me is outstanding. There is so much life in these samples (chair noise here and there etc) which gives SCS its charme .. i dont mind the Air sound at all when adding the close mics - it sounds lush and warm, even with only these 16 players .. but thats just my personal opinion


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (May 6, 2021)

raagamuffin said:


> I agree! I think this is the best way forward. But the more I hear, I feel like the SCS just gives me more for the buck and the learning curve. The only thing that will still convince me to purchase is the sound itself. Let me test it. If only I could try both and pick one


One thing to bare in mind is that demoing Elite strings will require a serious amount of work to really find out what it can do. Especially if you are not so experienced. I'm sure that you can get some good results with it but it would require a lot of time imo.
SCS I think won't get old soon in the sense of being outdated. On the contrary the more new string libraries came out during the last months the more I think SCS is outstanding. Just my very humble personal opinion of course. To cover all composing needs you probably will need another bigger library anyway. But if I had to choose just one I would choose SCS Pro.
That said without knowing what is around the corner.


----------



## Ben (May 6, 2021)

raagamuffin said:


> @Ben : I know it's unfair to ask for an unbiased opinion - but what are your thoughts on what it was intended for? Will it also serve composers like me who are looking to spend less time tweaking the sound and more time composing (at this stage, I am looking for near-instant playability - this will change over time, may be).


I have not tried out the SCS myself yet, so I can't comment on the differences (you always have to take other people's opinion with a grain of salt, as well as other people's demos).

The Elite Strings can provide you with a more chamber-ish sound, when selecting the right mixer settings.
Still, by default you will get more of a "scoring" sound, perfect for media scoring where a smaller ensemble sound with more agility is requested. And thanks to the many mic options you can make these sound more lush or more raw sounding - really flexible.
And it's also great for layering with larger sounding string libraries, adding the direct characteristics to them.

You should check out all the different mixer presets included with the library to get an idea of the spectrum of sounds you can get, and it's quite easy to tweak the library starting from a preset that you like most (and you can tweak it at any time).

While I can't give you an unbiased opinion, I can tell you a fact: If you get any library on our website and you are not happy with it, you can return it within 14 days


----------



## Ben (May 6, 2021)

StillLife said:


> See if you like the Synchron Player workflow


Btw, all BBO libraries are on sale right now + are available as 30 days demos. The String sections T-X are a small subset of the Synchron Strings Pro - a great opportunity to check out the sound and the workflow of the player.


raagamuffin said:


> I don't see Flautandos


The Elite Strings have 4 velocity layers in most articulations, the lowest one comes pretty close to a flautando imo.


----------



## Ben (May 6, 2021)

@Markus Kohlprath Yeah, I think most of todays high quality libraries won't be outdated any time soon. It's still nice to have different libraries, because there is not _a_ library to rule all the music styles; and imo there will never be _the one and only_ string library


----------



## Evans (May 6, 2021)

I don't understand why people are still comparing the two after listening to the demos and watching the videos.

These two have pretty different sounds (despite moderately similar section sizes), different available techniques, and different workflows. 

It sounds like people aren't having trouble choosing between two libraries, but rather having trouble deciding what they want to get out of the libraries in the first place.


----------



## biomuse (May 6, 2021)

raagamuffin said:


> This is exactly what I feared. Will SCS get outdated given these releases? What I mean is - is it a good long-term purchase? I want something that forms the bedrock - I simply can't justify the purchase of another strings library if this one doesn't work


IMO this is points to the difficulty with your premise, which is that there’s a library with both out-of-the-box playability *and* long-term, good-for-anything flexibility. Those characteristics are in opposition. Not just for string VIs, but for any tool with some complexity and lots of moving parts that is applied to a big possibility space.

I ended up with Elite Pro for now and am learning it. It is a very deep and rather quirky library that can do anything at all, including realistic smooth/slurred legato (I’m hoping to post a demo that shows how, soonish), but by that same token I would not call it an out-of-the-box plaything. Depending on your goals and standards, it can require a lot of CC massaging and note tweaking. OTOH, in comparing with SCS, remember that, these days, if you know your tools, dirt and character can always be added artfully after the fact, but it’s much harder to remove if you don’t want it there. Elite can get to antiseptically clean IF that’s what you want.


----------



## raagamuffin (May 6, 2021)

biomuse said:


> IMO this is points to the difficulty with your premise, which is that there’s a library with both out-of-the-box playability *and* long-term, good-for-anything flexibility. Those characteristics are in opposition. Not just for string VIs, but for any tool with some complexity and lots of moving parts that is applied to a big possibility space.
> 
> I ended up with Elite Pro for now and am learning it. It is a very deep and rather quirky library that can do anything at all, including realistic smooth/slurred legato (I’m hoping to post a demo that shows how, soonish), but by that same token I would not call it an out-of-the-box plaything. Depending on your goals and standards, it can require a lot of CC massaging and note tweaking. OTOH, in comparing with SCS, remember that, these days, if you know your tools, dirt and character can always be added artfully after the fact, but it’s much harder to remove if you don’t want it there. Elite can get to antiseptically clean IF that’s what you want.


I agree, these characteristics are in opposition. My bad! I think there's a fear of the learning curve and the simple thought that at this stage, I'd like to spend more time composing than tweaking the sound. The other thing is - you said "if you know your tools" - the truth is, at the moment I am still learning and I have a long way to go - at least for the next year or so, I'd expect the strings library to be good right out of the box and inspire me to learn and tweak more as I go on - if the learning curve is so steep initially, then I realize that I am spending too much not doing the thing I love viz. composing.


----------



## raagamuffin (May 6, 2021)

Evans said:


> I don't understand why people are still comparing the two after listening to the demos and watching the videos.
> 
> These two have pretty different sounds (despite moderately similar section sizes), different available techniques, and different workflows.
> 
> It sounds like people aren't having trouble choosing between two libraries, but rather having trouble deciding what they want to get out of the libraries in the first place.


Atleast in my case, I am still figuring out what my sound is whilst being limited financially. At this stage, I'd like a chamber-strings library that is unique and inspiring and the best bang for your buck. It is unfortunately, hard to be more specific than this at my stage.


----------



## raagamuffin (May 6, 2021)

Ben said:


> Btw, all BBO libraries are on sale right now + are available as 30 days demos. The String sections T-X are a small subset of the Synchron Strings Pro - a great opportunity to check out the sound and the workflow of the player.
> 
> The Elite Strings have 4 velocity layers in most articulations, the lowest one comes pretty close to a flautando imo.


Thank you, I would really like to demo it - does it have additional decorative articulations that is useful for theatrical transitions such as atonal transitions etc.? Also, does it include runs?


----------



## raagamuffin (May 6, 2021)

Ben said:


> I have not tried out the SCS myself yet, so I can't comment on the differences (you always have to take other people's opinion with a grain of salt, as well as other people's demos).
> 
> The Elite Strings can provide you with a more chamber-ish sound, when selecting the right mixer settings.
> Still, by default you will get more of a "scoring" sound, perfect for media scoring where a smaller ensemble sound with more agility is requested. And thanks to the many mic options you can make these sound more lush or more raw sounding - really flexible.
> ...


Thanks, Ben. I now surely think that demo'ing is the right way to go. If you are saying 1) the lowest velocity layers are similar to a flautando (hopefully this is available in the ensemble/tutti mode as well) 2) and if this has elements for theatrical transitions such as runs, atonal transitions etc., this covers my needs completely! 

Ultimately, I have to see for myself as to how steep the learning curve is to get a decent sound that won't have me stop my composing and be sucked into the library just tweaking parameters.


----------



## Soundbed (May 6, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> I have no problem with this, I'm an absolute VSL fanboy and have nearly everything from their catalogue. Prefer VI libraries though. Think it's still the best legato.


I haven’t used the VI series. I was talking only about Elite. The Elite legato particularly in the violins and violas seems to me to be similar to the first version of MSS which you did not like, as I recall.


----------



## Ben (May 6, 2021)

raagamuffin said:


> Thank you, I would really like to demo it - does it have additional decorative articulations that is useful for theatrical transitions such as atonal transitions etc.? Also, does it include runs?


You get different dynamic articulations, measured tremolos (I love these), trills up to major 3rd, Buttato, Col legno, Bartok pizz, different harmonics and different kind of transitions.
Prerecorded runs are not included, but the "Agile" variants of the short notes and agile legato and agile performance detache are highly optimized, simply load the articulation and play the run.

For atonal and FX articulations I highly recommend to check out BBO: Regulus, currently available as 30 days demo: 





REGULUS: FX Strings - Vienna Symphonic Library


Pulsating textures, suspense-packed tensions, risers, hits, clusters, and much more – Big Bang Orchestra: Regulus reveals an abundance of effects and unusual playing techniques, originally recorded for the Synchron FX Strings I Collection.




www.vsl.co.at







raagamuffin said:


> the lowest velocity layers are similar to a flautando (hopefully this is available in the ensemble/tutti mode as well)


Yes, all velocity layers are included in the ensemble patch as well.



raagamuffin said:


> Ultimately, I have to see for myself as to how steep the learning curve is to get a decent sound that won't have me stop my composing and be sucked into the library just tweaking parameters.


During beta testing I had the impression that it would take not much tweaking to get good results, and this is also what one of our demo composers told me; the Deborrah's Theme mockup required very little tweaking.

I highly recommend to start checking out the library with the legatos, staccato short and measured tremolos, and going through the different mixer presets. This will give you a good idea.
And in case questions pop up you know where to contact me


----------



## raagamuffin (May 6, 2021)

Ben said:


> You get different dynamic articulations, measured tremolos (I love these), trills up to major 3rd, Buttato, Col legno, Bartok pizz, different harmonics and different kind of transitions.
> Prerecorded runs are not included, but the "Agile" variants of the short notes and agile legato and agile performance detache are highly optimized, simply load the articulation and play the run.
> 
> For atonal and FX articulations I highly recommend to check out BBO: Regulus, currently available as 30 days demo:
> ...


Great! This gives me ample information to try out the demo - I'll check this out. Thank you


----------



## CT (May 6, 2021)

raagamuffin said:


> Thank you so much, that's incredibly kind of you. What I'd like to understand is: 1) SCS is known for their flautandos - especially in their ensemble patches - how much will I miss this feature if I choose the Elite 2) There are some decorative techniques such as runs, additionall frills, and the ostinatum feature. Again, how much will I miss this if I choose the Elite since my style of music is theatrical (see for example, Fences and Contrails (pre-mix): https://urldefense.us/v3/__https:/drive.google.com/file/d/1xxe9a_C6w6iN18KKjjTljjqilneYiOjq/view?usp=sharing__;!!PvBDto6Hs4WbVuu7!fiMkTh2CczZPokvZ-DeoQPd-36Uqy1Lber5IqwCbJoJVea43enPhzbGatfI4CQv0fChULsI$ (https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xxe9a_C6w6iN18KKjjTljjqilneYiOjq/view?usp=sharing) or Silent Rave (released) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP_hnpMq7W8). 3) Many have raised the issue of a chamber-size orchestra in a large-sized hall (Air studios), I am unsure how this will feel and whether I will like it or not (this seems a quite divisive topic here). Anything that you can put together to showcase this or advise with this in mind, I'll be deeply grateful!


I think others have since responded with what I feel, which is that this seems to be less a question of this library or that than one of what exactly you want out of any library. I can only respond with my own feelings about flautando necessity and ensemble size vs. room size, which are mainly that it all depends on context. 

I have not tried Elite Strings, but I've listened very closely. I like what I hear more than usual from VSL, but generally prefer the aforementioned "life" in SCS, so I've not gone ahead with spending more money on something I can't wholeheartedly justify to myself. Both seem like appealing choices for someone with a blank slate, and I don't think either in danger of becoming outdated any time soon.


----------



## marco berco (May 6, 2021)

Evans said:


> I don't understand why people are still comparing the two after listening to the demos and watching the videos.
> 
> These two have pretty different sounds (despite moderately similar section sizes), different available techniques, and different workflows.
> 
> It sounds like people aren't having trouble choosing between two libraries, but rather having trouble deciding what they want to get out of the libraries in the first place.


The most important before all is the quality of the writing, and from then learn to master one or two sample libraries to get the best of all. If it is well written it will sound good. I particularly like the Synchron Player and the VSL libraries coming with as the sound and technics combinations are endless and so user-friendly with seldom bugs. The sound preferences for one or another sample library is a question of personnal taste, there is a few professionnal brands which will fit anyone's needs.


----------



## biomuse (May 15, 2021)

Cross post: 





VSL Synchron Elite Strings?


Hello everyone from Italy, I'm new here on the forum. Here my first test with Elite strings. What do you say about it? Any advice? As a preset mix I put ambience room mixes for everyone. I am not very convinced of some legatos and detaches yet. Thanks Wonderful!!




vi-control.net


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm interested in what the OP went for in the end, Elite or SCS? 😃 And how are you satisfied with your choice?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 13, 2022)

I Love VSL Elite Strings. imho. It's one of their best Strings libraries. Very agile, and flexible Strings. 

Here is a video showing how best to use the Slurred-Legato articulations which were added later via an update to the library.

I'm also curious what the OP decided to pick Elite Strings or SCS ?


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 13, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> I'm interested in what the OP went for in the end, Elite or SCS? 😃 And how are you satisfied with your choice?


I went for SCS .. got even Pro at some discount-point. I’m very happy with how SCS can sound. The performance legato is to die for and the ensemble patches are great for sketching. Impressive how big these “few” players can sound .. but I’m sure Elite will be a good choice as well - from what I was reading


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 14, 2022)

borisb2 said:


> I went for SCS .. got even Pro at some discount-point. I’m very happy with how SCS can sound. The performance legato is to die for and the ensemble patches are great for sketching. Impressive how big these “few” players can sound .. but I’m sure Elite will be a good choice as well - from what I was reading


Thanks. I'll go for SCS as well. Just waiting for the next sale.


----------



## MelodicAdagio (Jan 14, 2022)

I was fortunate enough not to have to pick between them. I have both. They're really very different libraries, of course, but each has its merits.

I think SCS is easier out of the box. With very little tweaking you can get a good sound. If I'm in a hurry and want to cheat and just do some ostinato chord stabs to provide a rhythmic background for a piece, nothing beats the SCS Ensemble spicatto patch. They really punch through. But SCS has its quirks and issues, too, like any library. Still overall it sounds really good, though if I was looking for a more traditional chamber sound, it wouldn't be my first choice. It's a pretty big, wet sound for such a small ensemble.

Elite Strings has more of a traditional chamber sound. It's more restrained sounding than SCS and is not as wet, unless you choose to add lots of reverb. One thing I discovered about it is that you really need to get to know this library well to appreciate and bring out its subtleties, as in using the regular vs slurred legato addressed by Guy Bacos in the video above. Mic positions can really make a difference. So there's more tweaking involved to really bring it to life. But once you figure out how to do that to your satisfaction, it sounds great, but in a very different way from SCS.

If someone contemplating these is on the fence but can afford both, I'd say go for it and get both.  If it must be one or the other, however, I think it's primarily a matter of taste, as these libraries sound quite a bit different, which is readily evident in listening to demos made with each.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 14, 2022)

imho. You can tweak VSL Elite Strings so much more than SCS. 

That's why they are very flexible, and can do much more than what you initially think when you begin using them. Knowing them really well, and getting creative with how to tweak them, and use them in various scenarios takes time. But the time one spends on this is really worth it.


----------



## Thorgod10 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yes as I have been saying (And getting misunderstood on en masse, sadly) throughout this thread is that if able, you may benefit from getting both as they both offer vastly different results.

SCS is more stylized and good "out of box," but your customization is limited.
This being said, it sounds a bit more believable in an actual mockup.

VSL Elite, while sounding not as human as SCS, has much more customization and comes quite close to a "do it all" kind of library. It can cover various sonic styles rather than being limited to a specific stylistic range, like SCS.

When comparing string libraries, it is actually quite beneficial (despite what others in the this thread would suggest) to compare NAKED lines instead of creating a mix or stylized piece.

This way, you can properly analyze the behavior of said instruments, their legato behavior, timbre, and so forth.

After all, even with enough skill, one can even make Eldirol sound good in a mixing context 

Glad these libraries are aging well, of course.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 15, 2022)

Thorgod10 said:


> Yes as I have been saying (And getting misunderstood on en masse, sadly) throughout this thread is that if able, you may benefit from getting both as they both offer vastly different results.
> 
> SCS is more stylized and good "out of box," but your customization is limited.
> This being said, it sounds a bit more believable in an actual mockup.
> ...


One thing I've noticed, but maybe I'm wrong, with Elite, legato styles change only with kswitches, it's not like other libraries where soft velocities trigger portamento, high velocities faster legato, etc.? If so, that's quite a bummer and a turn off.


----------



## Erisno (Jan 15, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> One thing I've noticed, but maybe I'm wrong, with Elite, legato styles change only with kswitches, it's not like other libraries where soft velocities trigger portamento, high velocities faster legato, etc.? If so, that's quite a bummer and a turn off.


You can create custom articulations in the player. For example, there is a speed controller, you can use to switch between fast and regular legato, and also a velocity controller to switch to portamento.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 15, 2022)

Erisno said:


> You can create custom articulations in the player. For example, there is a speed controller, you can use to switch between fast and regular legato, and also a velocity controller to switch to portamento.


Gotcha.


----------



## holywilly (Jan 15, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> One thing I've noticed, but maybe I'm wrong, with Elite, legato styles change only with kswitches, it's not like other libraries where soft velocities trigger portamento, high velocities faster legato, etc.? If so, that's quite a bummer and a turn off.


The factory presets require too many keyswitch for everything. It’s always better to create custom presets to suite your workflow. And it’s easy to achieve what you have mentioned. 

Also having speed control for bold and agile shorts is very handy.


----------

